# GGMR strikes…again.



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

*GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

I lasted eight whole months without bringing home any more rats, but when I saw this little guyâ€¦it was all over.

Meet Charlie-










I first saw him over a month ago at a new pet store that sells feeders, and thought he was just an awesome little guy, but I resisted temptation. When I went back again last week, I thought it would be â€˜safeâ€™ to look at the rats again. And whaddya knowâ€¦he was still there. So, long story short, at the moment he is in QT awaiting his neuter and has been introduced to the joys of hammocks and yoggies (the poor deprived little guy doesnâ€™t even know how to drink form a water bottle!) He has such an amazing personality, heâ€™s a total sweetheart!


----------



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

Awww, what a sweetie! His markings are adorable, and to think he was going to be snake food!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

CUTE!!! Of course you couldn't resist.
Ever since I brought home my 3rd and 4th rat I haven't gone to any store where they sell rats. That GGMR thing is pretty powerful since it pulls me on my sleeve every time I am in the area. So far, it's been two months since I have been there. Especially on Wednesdays when I know they get the baby rats in and I remember how much room the girls have in their FN142 :wink: Once you see them GMMR takes over and it's too late.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

Sooo pretty! I envy you!


----------



## LizaLiopleurodon (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

Oh my god, when I looked at that picture I took the biggest gasp!
He is beautiful!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

oh my goodness i did the same thing .. giant ask .. SO cute !


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

awww!! i did the same thing too!! one of my rats daisy, her sister delilah died and so i went to a pet shop and got a feeder rat aswell!!
her name is cookie!!
she's about 2 months old and she is sooo cute!! but just think, if you didn't save him at the time that you did, he mightof been eaten by a snake!!
so horible!!


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

Uh, this might sound stupid, and I know what is means but I just can't figure out what GGMR stands for, lol. Can someone tell me please^_^


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

Gotta Get More Rats, a disease afflicting many rat owners.


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

his face is adorable, and so beautiful! He's great!


Leila :0)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

i have recently succumbed to GGMR as well. we are waiting for our new boy magic to come from the rescue. its going to be at least 2-3 weeks because we have to wait for my uncle to get magic to halifax, get his neuter, then wait for my uncle to come off vacation and bring him home to me. this will bring my numbers to 12. i keep saying i want to go down in numbers but then you see that face or hear those stories and it was a close thing that i'm only bringing home one, clark knows how to sweet talk a rat on you! haha! 

so i can completely understand the temptations. those faces. those eyes looking at you saying "i just want to be loved...take me home? love me?" its far too hard to resist. 

but i'll be good. i promise myself now that i won't get anymore rats for at least 2 years... well maybe for at least 1 year... at least i won't go into the pet shops anymore! except to get stuff for fish! i will not go to the rat section. um... yeah... :blush: haha... GGMR is a nasty nasty affliction....  :lol:


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

Yes... the only cure is parents or a spouse who yells "NO MORE RATS!!!"


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

Congrats on your new guy Twitch! Haha, yep GGMR is a serious disease, and I seem to have a bad case. I figure the neuter isnâ€™t so bad (vet fund was getting too big anyway) but my nice new cage is not big enough for 5 rats. Looks like Iâ€™m back in the cage market. I hope the Rat (Critter) Nation is coming out soon, Iâ€™m psyched for it (what a dork.) 

Hey, anybody else watch the tv show Intervention? They should soooo do a GGMR special. :lol:


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*



KayRatz said:


> Yes... the only cure is parents or a spouse who yells "NO MORE RATS!!!"


GGMR is too strong in me. and is infecting my friends and family... i HAVE been yelled at "NO MORE RATS!!!" and then we get a new one anyway... it happened that way for baydoll, smeag, and now magic. getting yelled at has no effect when you KNOW they want the rat just as much as you do but they're playing the male card and trying not to show how wrapped around those little rattie fingers they are... :lol:


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*



KayRatz said:


> Yes... the only cure is parents or a spouse who yells "NO MORE RATS!!!"


Um, not really - even THAT cure doesn't always work... AKA, fails on me! Well, even the hubby succomed and gave me a pretty little hooded girl for Mother's Day... And I got another today... COuldn't help it, poor thing fell in love with me first! *cough* gotta stop visiting the stores...*cough*


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GGMR strikesâ€¦again.*

Well if I came home with new rats it would be "TAKE IT BACK," so...

Aside from the ones Dad knows I'm getting, that is =P


----------

